# صلاة الى قلب يسوع الأقدس



## الملك أبجر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا يسـوع...إنّي أسـلّم لـك قلـبـي وأضـعـه
بين يديـك و فـي قلـبـك الأقـدس...أسلّـمـه
لـك لتمـتلكـه و يـصـبـح مُلكـاً لـكَ وليـس مُـلكـاً
لـي..أسـلّمـه وأنـا كـلّـي ثـقـةٌ بأنـّك سـتقبـلـه
بكلّ فرحِِ و محـبـةِ قلـبـك الفـائـق القـداســة...
فأنت ستقبـله لتـجعل مـنه قلـباً ممـاثلاً لقلـبـك
الأقـدس فـي الوداعـة و الـتواضـع..فـي الصـبـر
والفـرح..فـي التسامح و الصداقة..في المحبـة 
والرحمة..و في التقـوى...فـيا يسـوع حبـيـبـي
اجعلني ممن هم أميـنـين لـكَ ولقلـبك الأقـدس
فأعمل علـى نـشـر عبـادة قلـبـك الأقـدس إلـى 
العـالم أجمـع..وأجعل من ذلك فخراً لي بأن أكون
ابناً لقلبك الأقدس..ابنا يـقتدي بأبـيه في حيـاتـه 
وأفكاره و أعماله و أقوالـه..فاجعـلنـي يا يـسـوع
هـــــذا الابــــن الصــــالـــــح...*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*



يا يسـوع...إنّي أسـلّم لـك قلـبـي وأضـعـه
بين يديـك و فـي قلـبـك الأقـدس...أسلّـمـه
لـك لتمـتلكـه و يـصـبـح مُلكـاً لـكَ وليـس مُـلكـاً
لـي..أسـلّمـه وأنـا كـلّـي ثـقـةٌ بأنـّك سـتقبـلـه
بكلّ فرحِِ و محـبـةِ قلـبـك الفـائـق القـداســة...
فأنت ستقبـله لتـجعل مـنه قلـباً ممـاثلاً لقلـبـك
الأقـدس فـي الوداعـة و الـتواضـع..فـي الصـبـر
والفـرح..فـي التسامح و الصداقة..في المحبـة 
والرحمة..و في التقـوى...فـيا يسـوع حبـيـبـي
اجعلني ممن هم أميـنـين لـكَ ولقلـبك الأقـدس
فأعمل علـى نـشـر عبـادة قلـبـك الأقـدس إلـى 
العـالم أجمـع..وأجعل من ذلك فخراً لي بأن أكون
ابناً لقلبك الأقدس..ابنا يـقتدي بأبـيه في حيـاتـه 
وأفكاره و أعماله و أقوالـه..فاجعـلنـي يا يـسـوع
هـــــذا الابــــن الصــــالـــــح...

أنقر للتوسيع...

امــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــن

شكرا على روعة الصلاة
المسيح يحرسك ودمت تحت رعايته*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*Bnota_Zr†a اشكرك على مرورك*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااا الراهب الاردني
على روعتها
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Bent el Massih (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الراهب الاردني قال:


> *يا يسـوع...إنّي أسـلّم لـك قلـبـي وأضـعـه
> بين يديـك و فـي قلـبـك الأقـدس...أسلّـمـه
> لـك لتمـتلكـه و يـصـبـح مُلكـاً لـكَ وليـس مُـلكـاً
> لـي..أسـلّمـه وأنـا كـلّـي ثـقـةٌ بأنـّك سـتقبـلـه
> ...



*
آمـــــــــــــين
ميرسي ليك على الصلاة الرائعة
الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكركم جميعاً و ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## SALVATION (1 ديسمبر 2008)

_



يا يسـوع...إنّي أسـلّم لـك قلـبـي وأضـعـه
بين يديـك و فـي قلـبـك الأقـدس...أسلّـمـه
لـك لتمـتلكـه و يـصـبـح مُلكـاً لـكَ وليـس مُـلكـاً
لـي..أسـلّمـه وأنـا كـلّـي ثـقـةٌ بأنـّك سـتقبـلـه
بكلّ فرحِِ و محـبـةِ قلـبـك الفـائـق القـداســة...
فأنت ستقبـله لتـجعل مـنه قلـباً ممـاثلاً لقلـبـك
الأقـدس فـي الوداعـة و الـتواضـع..فـي الصـبـر
والفـرح..فـي التسامح و الصداقة..في المحبـة 
والرحمة..و في التقـوى...فـيا يسـوع حبـيـبـي
اجعلني ممن هم أميـنـين لـكَ ولقلـبك الأقـدس
فأعمل علـى نـشـر عبـادة قلـبـك الأقـدس إلـى 
العـالم أجمـع..وأجعل من ذلك فخراً لي بأن أكون
ابناً لقلبك الأقدس..ابنا يـقتدي بأبـيه في حيـاتـه 
وأفكاره و أعماله و أقوالـه..فاجعـلنـي يا يـسـوع
هـــــذا الابــــن الصــــالـــــح...​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
الرب يسمع من الجميع
مشكور اخى الحبيب على الصلاه الجميلة بكل ما تعنية من كلمات 
تسلم الايادى​​_


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله اوى يا راهب اردنى
بجد روعه اوى وجميله جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

> يا قلب يسوع الأقدس اني أضع عليك اتكالي.


آمين يا رب...
الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي...
صلي معي لأجل السلام العالمي...
ميرسي الك...


----------

